

Rails Rumble finalists announced - Vote for the best 48-hour micro-app - zapnap
http://blog.railsrumble.com/2009/8/27/the-final-round

======
Heff
Most teams started with overall scores in the 4s from the expert judges, and
now are all in the 2s and 3s. Seems like a bit of a PR game right now. The
more unbiased votes we can get the better. Go vote!

~~~
railsjedi
Yeah, the judges were mostly nice and gentle, and they had to back up their
votes with comments. The public voting round isn't going to grant any
leniency, since if someone doesn't like something, they'll just 1111 it.

------
mronge
Most of the web designs look great! How did everyone manage to put together
such sharp looking sites?

I'll just tell myself they had designers so I don't feel to badly about my
design skills (i'm a programmer) :)

~~~
brianturnbull
Many teams did have a designer or somebody with some web design chops - so
don't feel too bad.

Smart move, too. For a rapid development competition like the Rails Rumble, a
good first impression goes a long way.

~~~
jdminhbg
Absolutely true. I did a solo project, and not only did my site suffer from my
poor design, but design sucked up an inordinate amount of time because I'm so
much slower at it.

------
dpickett
congrats to all the finalists! It's amazing what has been done in 48 hours.

------
ntownsend
Lazeroids is an awesome idea, but it doesn't work in Chrome (asteroids have
trails) and I find the frame-rate is consistently pretty low.

Love the sound and music though.

~~~
gerad
Thanks for the compliment! We do have some hacky code that gets chrome to
work, but we're not sure why we need it. Googling around you don't hear other
people facing the problems we are.

We built <http://lazeroids.com> in 48 hours for the <http://railsrumble.com/>
programming contest. Since we didn't have a lot of time, we didn't get to much
performance optimization. There's a ton of low hanging fruit in that area that
we'll deploy after the contest voting ends on Sunday. (You can't make changes
during the contest, only during the 48 hour weekend competition).

~~~
ntownsend
Just tried lazeroids on Chrome again. Vast improvements! No trails. Great
frame-rate. Very responsive.

------
leahculver
Please help vote. Rating some of the apps at the bottom of the list and solo
apps will be extra helpful! Thanks.

------
chalkers
Yeah! Rumble! Yeah!

